# OSX Mojave inverse les touches < et ² sur clavier PC



## naspy971 (7 Février 2019)

Bonjour,

tout est dit dans le titre, j'utilise OSX Mojave sur mon MacBook Pro avec un clavier de PC configuré en *Français - PC*, et Mac inverse les touches < et ², ce qui est très contraignant pour moi en tant que développeur.

Sur High Sierra ça fonctionne très bien.

Une idée du problème ?

Merci


----------



## naspy971 (10 Février 2019)

naspy971 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tout est dit dans le titre, j'utilise OSX Mojave sur mon MacBook Pro avec un clavier de PC configuré en *Français - PC*, et Mac inverse les touches < et ², ce qui est très contraignant pour moi en tant que développeur.
> 
> ...



Ok je dois être seul visiblement...!


----------



## Locke (10 Février 2019)

naspy971 a dit:


> Une idée du problème ?





naspy971 a dit:


> Ok je dois être seul visiblement...!


Pas d'idée et peut-être ? Sinon dans Préférences Système/Clavier/Méthodes de saisie en faisant un clic en bas à gauche sur le signe + qui fera apparaître une fenêtre contextuelle, tu as essayé en ajoutant Clavier PC...




...des fois que ?


----------



## marema31 (5 Juillet 2019)

Bonjour, 
j'ai exactement le même problème qui est apparu un jour sur un clavier Corsair sur un iMac en high Sierra (ca marchait puis un jour plus), au boulot certains collègues ont le même problème avec des claviers HP ou Logitech sur des macbook alors que les mêmes claviers n'ont pas le problème sur d'autre macbook avec la même version d'OS.

J'ai jamais réussi a trouver un moyen de remapper une touche seule, auriez-vous un secret ?


----------



## francoisvaillant (22 Février 2021)

naspy971 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> tout est dit dans le titre, j'utilise OSX Mojave sur mon MacBook Pro avec un clavier de PC configuré en *Français - PC*, et Mac inverse les touches < et ², ce qui est très contraignant pour moi en tant que développeur.
> 
> ...


J'ai exactement le même problème. Tu as trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Sly54 (22 Février 2021)

francoisvaillant a dit:


> Tu as trouvé une solution ?


Regarde avec Ukelele


----------



## francoisvaillant (22 Février 2021)

francoisvaillant a dit:


> J'ai exactement le même problème. Tu as trouvé une solution ?


En fait il m'a suffit d'installer karabiner et tout remarche








						Karabiner-Elements
					

A powerful and stable keyboard customizer for macOS.




					karabiner-elements.pqrs.org


----------

